# What was this poor fellow please?!



## starr9 (Oct 13, 2012)

So I was at my friends place today and I found this poor little guy dead in the grass. We think one of her dogs may of killed it :cry:. I know the pic's are not good but it was the best we could do with her phone!!!


----------



## woody101 (Oct 13, 2012)

keelback


----------



## shabbyy (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, looks like a keelback.


----------



## starr9 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you! I have let them know and sent a fact sheet so they can read up about Keelback's!! They try to get someone in to relocate any snakes they find but didnt get to this one in time.


----------



## eipper (Oct 13, 2012)

It is a Keelback Tropidonophis mairri


----------



## JasonL (Oct 13, 2012)

haha, everyones favorite, cant get this one wrong on this site


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 13, 2012)

OK. I’ll do the features…

There are only two snakes with that sort of colouring and strongly keeled dorsal scales – this and the Rough-scaled Snake. Keelbacks are harmless and Rough-scaled Snakes are highly dangerous. They look similar to each other but you can distinguish between them. The KB has an upwards curved mouth while that of the RS is straight; there are dark edges on the lip scales of KB, especially just below the eye, where as the RS has no such markings; There is a scale between the scale behind the nostril and the one in front of the eye in the KB (called the Loreal scale), which the RS lacks; KB have divided anal and sub-caudal scales while in the RS they are all single. Generally the pattern on KB tends to be more like a diagonal on a checker board while RS are more often arranged in transverse bands, but they do vary a lot in pattern and colour.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 13, 2012)

starr9 said:


> Thank you! I have let them know and sent a fact sheet so they can read up about Keelback's!! They try to get someone in to relocate any snakes they find but didnt get to this one in time.



You mean, they decided to weigh up the cost of either a slab of beer, or the shovel. 9/10 Aussie blokes will choose the shovel 9/10 times. Sad reality.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 14, 2012)

starr9 said:


> I have let them know and sent a fact sheet so they can read up about Keelback's!! …


Good on you for bejng so thoughtful!



VenomOOse said:


> You mean, they decided to weigh up the cost of either a slab of beer, or the shovel. 9/10 Aussie blokes will choose the shovel 9/10 times. Sad reality.


I think you may have over-looked the following salient facts.


starr9 said:


> …. I found this poor little guy dead in the grass. We think one of her dogs may of killed it….
> ….They try to get someone in to relocate any snakes they find but didnt get to this one in time.


Unless of course one of the dogs is called "Shovel".

Blue


----------



## FAY (Oct 14, 2012)

YAY a keelback that is actually identified as one......who said miracles don't happen


----------

